# Ayuda con protección en Amplificador.



## pablohide (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola, tengo armado y funcionando un amplificador que se alimenta con +/-35V, tiene 2 2N3055 por canal. Supongo será de unos 50/60W de potencia. no tengo idea.
Lo que quiero hacer es agregarle una protección contra impedancia en la salida y no encuentro ningún circuito (seguramente no se buscar), también quiero agregarle una protección por rele que desconecte los parlantes al encender y apagar el equipo. vi varios ctos, pero no se cual conectar. 
Agradecería si pudieran guiarme un poco, me recibí de técnico electrónico en la secundaria, pero no toco nada de eso desde hace 12 años.


----------



## gustavo moyano (Oct 19, 2007)

hola soy gustavo,te podes fijar en www.plaquetodo.com.ar ahi tienen algo de lo que estas buscando es un sisteme protector de parlantes.abris en catalogo,libro 9 modelo n282 tipia en informe tecnico lo abris y listo.buno espero que te sirva almenos a mi me sirvio.


----------

